# Female Perspective on PED's, substance by substance.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

For reference.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/bodybuilding/comments/6wur9d/female_perspective_on_peds_substance_by_substance/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanx for the article @Sparkey

very honest and on point .

Had read it in a previous thread but I skimmed through it again


----------

